# Studio/Monitor Controller



## URL (Apr 24, 2017)

Are you using monitor controller for your speakers, any suggestions?


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 24, 2017)

If you can find a used SPL they are very good, most others I see using the Presonus or Mackies.


----------



## Joram (Apr 24, 2017)

I have a tc electronic BMC-2. It's rather cheap now and it's very good.


----------



## URL (Apr 24, 2017)

Is there a big difference how these colors the sound?


----------



## URL (Apr 24, 2017)

http://www.presonus.com/products/Monitor-Station-V2


----------



## Astronaut FX (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm using a Radial MC3 and I've been very happy with it. It does everything I need it to, without anything extra, takes up a small amount of space, and is heavy enough to stay put.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 24, 2017)

They should all be pretty transparent, especially the passive units.



URL said:


> Is there a big difference how these colors the sound?


----------



## chillbot (Apr 24, 2017)

A little pricey but the Dangerous Music box is so sexy:

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/MonitorST

Before that I used the Presonus Central Station for many years. Worked great but had a flaw, they kept dying on me. Went through 3 of them... would die every 3-4 years, weird. My shop told me it would cost almost as much to fix as to buy new and it didn't matter anyway, on a deadline couldn't afford to wait so had sweetwater overnight a new box both times. I mean that's a pretty big component of the studio to stop working... major pain in the ass. Hopefully the Monitor Station is better but just from my experience I would personally lean toward the Mackie or TC Electronics in that price range.


----------



## muk (Apr 24, 2017)

The BMC-2 that Joram mentioned is supposed to be good. If you want a passive controller, this one is inexpensive, sturdy, and does what it should:

https://www.thomann.de/gb/palmer_monicon_l.htm


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm using an SM Pro Nano Patch+, and I certainly won't be buying another one.
Looked great on paper. Too noisy in reality.


----------



## Jake (Apr 24, 2017)

If you only need to control the volume (that's all I need) you might look into the "TC Electronic Level Pilot".

I really like mine, but be aware that the pot gets scratchy after a while and needs a squirt of a quality cleaner/lube.

The Level Pilot gets dings in reviews because of this issue, but it's a simple matter to remedy.


----------



## URL (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks for all suggestions, yes theres lot of them as always in the gear business, Dangerous seems like nice one but a little over my budget...

Tc electronic BMC-2 have digital in/outs and no analog in, so your depending on the DA out from the unit, is that a advantage?


----------



## Jake (Apr 24, 2017)

URL said:


> Tc electronic BMC-2 have digital in/outs and no analog in, so your depending on the DA out from the unit, is that a advantage?



This might help:
http://chazhurst.blogspot.com/2014/09/gear-review-tc-electronic-bmc-2-monitor.html


----------



## wst3 (Apr 24, 2017)

Until recently I used a passive DIY box, and it worked well, but I thought I wanted a little more flexibility so I tried several and ended up with the Presonus. It works well, it was reasonably priced, but it suffers from the same basic misunderstanding that plagues most of the audio industry, maybe nicer to say the complete absence of standards for levels... still a rant for another day, and it affects them all.

They are all pretty good, I ended up with the Presonus because it was the last one I tried<G>!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Apr 24, 2017)

Christian Henson has said that he's tried a bunch of them like the SPL and found that they color the sound. He ended up with the Coleman surround one. I use the knob on my RME for surround and a Palmer Monicon for stereo which was the simplest passive unit I could find. Turning the Monicon all the way up get to my calibrated level with the RME. I used to to the Level Pilot which was fine but I was upgrading my cables so I needed something that didn't have its own cables.


----------



## stonzthro (Apr 24, 2017)

I have a SPL SMC and it works great - Christian's room is probably a much better environment - but I would think the coloration is negligible. My biggest issue with most controllers is the lack of user defined level presets, especially for surround+stereo needs - just seems like a huge oversight!


----------



## trotamusicos (Apr 24, 2017)

http://www.drawmer.com/products/monitor_controller/mc31_monitor_controller.php


----------



## URL (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes thanks all, it seems there are some new controllers arriving, Mackie Big Nob is updating and Drawmer is a new arriving.
I need a controller for 2 speakers and the coloration seems not to be a big issue.
So the Palmer seems a nice price choice. I found a SOS test http://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/hardware/monitor-controller


----------



## JPRmusic (Apr 24, 2017)

I use the Dangerous Music D-box for basic monitor control. It works well and its $500 less than the MonitorST. I used the original Mackie Big Knob but the Monitor selection buttons stopped working. Then I used a Presonus Central Station and the remote added so much noise it was unusable. Perhaps V2 will clear up those issues.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 24, 2017)

I remember seeing that Shadow Hills unit and Olafur Arnalds Studio he mentions in the interview that he's never used the remote control once 

If I ever win the lotto I would grab a Rupert Neve designs 5060 which also replicates the master section of a console.



URL said:


> Yes thanks all, it seems there are some new controllers arriving, Mackie Big Nob is updating and Drawmer is a new arriving.
> I need a controller for 2 speakers and the coloration seems not to be a big issue.
> So the Palmer seems a nice price choice. I found a SOS test http://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/hardware/monitor-controller


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 24, 2017)

If you're using an audio interface with digital control over its output levels and you're not using a subwoofer, do you need a monitor controller?

I use Blue Sky BMC monitor controller for my Blue Sky System One, which does have a subwoofer. It's digitally-controlled analog, and it has some nice features, including the ability to set a reference level (re: what Bill is saying), a toggle button between the reference level and another one you set, and a mute button.

My other speakers are UREI 809As, and I just have their amp connected directly to my Metric Halo interface with no controller. I use the MH software to control the levels, and also to switch between the two sets of monitors from the computer keyboard.

This is the setup I've used for ten years. If I needed talkback features, I'd look at something fancier, but I don't.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 24, 2017)

As someone who tries to mix at 83 db most of the time that's a nice feature Nick.


----------



## elpedro (Apr 24, 2017)

*SPL 2Control great on a budget and some nice features *


----------



## Softmo06004 (Apr 24, 2017)

Dangerous Music Source, one of the best gear I've ever heard (around 1000 Euros), connected in AES / EBU.


----------



## stonzthro (Apr 24, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> As someone who tries to mix at 83 db most of the time that's a nice feature Nick.


A feature I've not been able to find on the UAD Apollo Console - sadly!


----------



## JE Martinsen (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm very happy with this one. Passive/totally transparent, balanced ins and outs. It looks cool too!

http://new-old-sound.com/products/31-mcone-b

I bought it directly from the guy who makes them in Israel, but it can be ordered from ZenPro Audio as well.

If I had 2-3 times more cash to spend on a monitor controller I think I would go for a Coleman.


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Apr 24, 2017)

I use the Grace m905. It is full of useful features. It is the hub of my studio. All audio passes through it. I can connect my laptop and DAW and switch between them. Not cheap, but excellent. I am very happy with it.


----------



## URL (Apr 25, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> If you're using an audio interface with digital control over its output levels and you're not using a subwoofer, do you need a monitor controller?
> 
> I use Blue Sky BMC monitor controller for my Blue Sky System One, which does have a subwoofer. It's digitally-controlled analog, and it has some nice features, including the ability to set a reference level (re: what Bill is saying), a toggle button between the reference level and another one you set, and a mute button.
> 
> ...




Yes you right to connect directly from DA to speakers that's a way to reduce the color tone and cheaper but its risky I don't trust myself - I'm afraid to blow up the speakers...Blue Sky System One Is a new one for me never seen that system before, sounds nice ?.


----------



## URL (Apr 25, 2017)

Nathanael Iversen said:


> I use the Grace m905. It is full of useful features. It is the hub of my studio. All audio passes through it. I can connect my laptop and DAW and switch between them. Not cheap, but excellent. I am very happy with it.



If I win on lotto that really is a beast, have you A/B that units AD/DA?


----------



## URL (Apr 25, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I remember seeing that Shadow Hills unit and Olafur Arnalds Studio he mentions in the interview that he's never used the remote control once
> 
> If I ever win the lotto I would grab a Rupert Neve designs 5060 which also replicates the master section of a console.



Yes that lotto thing -never seems to be in goal


----------



## babylonwaves (Apr 25, 2017)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Christian Henson has said that he's tried a bunch of them like the SPL and found that they color the sound.


we've compared an SPL 2Control with a danger music Source and we not able to pin point which controller was active while doing a blind test. there might be a difference but from our point of view, the SPL is more than fine unless you're really into mastering and you have a room for that purpose.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Apr 25, 2017)

babylonwaves said:


> we've compared an SPL 2Control with a danger music Source and we not able to pin point which controller was active while doing a blind test. there might be a difference but from our point of view, the SPL is more than fine unless you're really into mastering and you have a room for that purpose.



Did you try no controller at all? I noticed a difference when I got rid of my Level Pilot but have never compared with the Monicon.


----------



## babylonwaves (Apr 25, 2017)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Did you try no controller at all? I noticed a difference when I got rid of my Level Pilot but have never compared with the Monicon.


no, because that wasn't an option. but i can tell you one thing: the level pilot is great for the €80.- it costs but from a sonic perspective, it's a toy.


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Apr 25, 2017)

URL said:


> If I win on lotto that really is a beast, have you A/B that units AD/DA?



This may sound strange to you but no, I have not A/B'd the DA. The Grace is built at a quality level that while something else in this class might be "different", it wouldn't be better or worse. It is an entirely professional piece of gear constructed to exceptionally high standards. I purchased it because it had sufficient I/O for my studio, the features were right, etc. The audio quality was a given.

For the price there certainly were other choices, but none fit my needs as well as the Grace. I looked at the Shadow Hills, the Cranesong, Rupert Neve Designs, and others. But they weren't right for me feature-wise. Any of them would suit quality-wise, so that wasn't a purchase decision criteria. The Grace allows me to have calibrated volume levels across several sets of speakers, integrate all the stuff I need to have plugged in, etc. It is one of those delightful pieces of gear that works and is completely out of the way. I use it all the time, and yet, never have to think about it. I have almost every jack on the back of the unit in use, as it ties into the headphone CUE system, etc. It is truly the "nerve center" of my room, and it was bought with that intent.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 25, 2017)

URL wrote:


> Yes you right to connect directly from DA to speakers that's a way to reduce the color tone and cheaper but its risky I don't trust myself - I'm afraid to blow up the speakers...



One of the stories about why you need a monitor controller is to protect your speakers. But if your audio interface remembers levels, the only difference is the control interface: a physical encoder on the front panel vs. software sending the same kinds of commands from the computer.

A good monitor controller won't color the sound, so that's not an issue for me. And it's certainly not an issue with my UREI 809As. I don't use them for hearing details.



> Blue Sky System One Is a new one for me never seen that system before, sounds nice?



Very nice. I got these about 15 years ago.

What happened is that someone at Electronic Musician magazine sent them to me to write a review. I liked them a lot, but it turned out that they'd sent me the wrong ones from their closet - I was supposed to be reviewing a less expensive system. So I bought these.


----------

